# Wyndham & Blackwell hostile collection practices



## Wmowner21 (Sep 10, 2021)

I have been a WM owner for 22 yrs, it is a shame Wyndham really created a hostile atmosphere for us owners of our friendly Worldmark The Club. They devalued our credit values. I have always paid my dues as my ownership is also fully paid. Yet Wyndham & their collection companies even during  Pandemic have been very ruthless, They have a way of “my way or highway” policy as they treat you very bad, they charge fees fines unheard of and they surely are violation of laws. Any owner who is effected by wyndham’s collection activities let me know. And have your voice heard!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2021)

Have you brought this up on the WorldMark forum?


----------



## bnoble (Sep 10, 2021)

I’m confused. If you’ve always paid your fees, why is a collection agency involved?


----------



## samara64 (Sep 12, 2021)

Please read the post carefully.



Wmowner21 said:


> Yet Wyndham & their collection companies *even during  Pandemic* have been very ruthless, They have a way of “my way or highway” policy as they treat you very bad, they charge fees fines unheard of and they surely are violation of laws.



I have my account on autopay and few times they missed up and I have to call them as they wanted to collect $5 for not being on Autopay and $15 in late fees. I go with them month by month and show them that I have been always paying via autopay so not sure where the late fees are from. In all times they give me credit but it sure takes time and effort on my side.


----------



## Brenda (Feb 10, 2022)

I also had a problem with Wyndham collection. My WorldMark loan payment was on autopay and it was paid on time. That payment happened to be the last WorldMark loan payment. Wyndham sent a notice to the credit companies that the account was closed with a non payment. My credit score went down by 50 points, During that month, I was in the process of applying for another loan; different company. My new requested loan was approved with a higher interest rate because of the recent decline of my consistent high credit score. Wyndham never notified me that my payment was late to give me a chance to inform them that it was actually paid.  When I called to inform them that the loan payment was indeed paid, their attitude was very short. Wyndham just said they would correct the error. I sent a written request to Wyndham to be copied on all correction notices to all 3 credit agencies and an apology. The correction with the credit agencies was made the following month but my credit history still shows a 50 point drop for that month and then the next month the credit agency added the 50 points back to my score. I never received the correction notices from Wyndham. I received a telephone apology from Wyndham after I posted my experience on their Facebook account. I am still paying the higher interest rate on the new loan due to their inefficiencies and errors.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 10, 2022)

Brenda said:


> The correction with the credit agencies was made the following month but my credit history still shows a 50 point drop for that month and then the next month the credit agency added the 50 points back to my score.



That's how credit corrections work, though.  a current inquiry would yield the correct higher rating.  The interest rate hit you took was unfortunate, but you had the option to decline the higher interest offer and wait until your credit rating was sorted.  Wyndham had no control over your accepting the higher interest rate and I don't think they should be responsible to mitigate it for you.


----------



## Brenda (Feb 10, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> That's how credit corrections work, though.  a current inquiry would yield the correct higher rating.  The interest rate hit you took was unfortunate, but you had the option to decline the higher interest offer and wait until your credit rating was sorted.  Wyndham had no control over your accepting the higher interest rate and I don't think they should be responsible to mitigate it for you.


I did not have the option to decline the higher rate on my new loan because I was unaware that there was a problem with my last payment and with my credit score, at the time I accepted. Since Wyndham never notified me of a non payment, I did not discover the error until after I accepted the terms of the new loan. Wyndham's lack of notification to me, indicates that they were never going to disclose that there was a non payment nor that they sent false information to the credit agency. I discovered it by accident not by any disclosure to me. As far as Wyndham being responsible for mitigation, that was not my request. My request was written evidence of their error to the credit company, which they never provided. Wyndham's customer service to me was irresponsible and abominable.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 10, 2022)

Brenda said:


> I did not have the option to decline the higher rate on my new loan because I was unaware that there was a problem with my last payment and with my credit score, at the time I accepted. Since Wyndham never notified me of a non payment, I did not discover the error until after I accepted the terms of the new loan. Wyndham's lack of notification to me, indicates that they were never going to disclose that there was a non payment nor that they sent false information to the credit agency. I discovered it by accident not by any disclosure to me. As far as Wyndham being responsible for mitigation, that was not my request. My request was written evidence of their error to the credit company, which they never provided. Wyndham's customer service to me was irresponsible and abominable.



You were offered a rate and you accepted it.

To expand a little, it is the consumer's responsibility to ensure their credit report is accurate.  Yes, Wyndham made a mistake and they fixed it when apprised of it.  But as a loan consumer, the onus was on you to check your credit report, which is free from many sources these days, to ensure everything looks right before you applied for a loan and before you accepted an offer that was based upon your rating.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 10, 2022)

Wyndham's Financial Service has always been horrible if not criminal. When we bought our Residence Club at Seaside Oregon I entered on the Calendar when the last payment was due. So when the time came I contacted Wyndham to request transfer of the Deed to our name. Wyndham said I still owed for 3 or 4 years of payments. No one at Wyndham Financial would help. I kept getting transferred to different offices/people. They would just say their records were accurate.  That I was wrong. Then transfer me to someone else.

Luckily I had a Friend that had a relationship with a Wyndham Senior Vice-president and that Vice-president got involved. Shortly after that Wyndham admitted I was correct and the Loan was declared fully paid. The only explanation offered there must have been some glitch during one their computer upgrades. I wonder how many other people have had this happen with their Wyndham Financial Account and just kept paying.

Also when I would buy a Worldmark Resell Account for very little. I would file to have that Account folded into my existing Worldmark Account at the time of Transfer. Thus only having to pay 1 $299 Fee. Wyndham would say that they would have to redo my Loan and extend it out for a new 10 year period. Costing me a lot more Interest. I would ask why because I did not buy anything from Wyndham and no new Loan was being taken out. I would tell them I did not want the Loan extended out. I  had to argue on the telephone for days. They would just say that was their Policy. Of course they would make a lot more Interest. Finally when I was ready to file a Complaint with the Oregon Department of Justice Consumer and Financial Fraud Office they back off and rolled the Credits into my Account without extending the Contract for a new 10 year period.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 11, 2022)

@Wmowner21 @Brenda @geist1223  Thanks for sharing


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 26, 2022)

The above is a blatant advertisement. Shameful.


----------



## RX8 (May 28, 2022)

jcob;og43 said:


> In the social media era of today, your online reputation is forever. Unfortunately, mugshots can be humiliating, even at the cost of your life, because they imply that the portrayed individual is associated with some sort of criminal act even if you were eventually found innocent. This was the case of my godson and we haven't been happier that we heed to every instruction given to us by a referred specialist via ; JERRYfixesIt @ cyberserViCES . Com. I'd be lying if I say it was easy but he successfully erased every one of them and that is all that matters. My family appreciates this, Jerry.



Copy/paste the same message in multiple forums by the “godfather” of the person supposedly helped by this otherwise unknown entity. Plus, go to extremes to prevent this email address as being identified as spam. Yeah, totally believable. 

An obvious shill for This “Fix-It” dude.


----------

